# Hair dryer



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I tried to dry Izzy with my hair dryer and gave up as it was taking so long. She doesn't like the noise! I want to buy a dog hair dryer, can anyone recommend a product? How loud is a blaster? They seem cheaper than the dryers - any experiences, comments or advice would be very welcome. I have a table with nooses and bought a flexible attachment for my hairdryer that fits on the H frame, but it was just not successful.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would love a doggy dryer (blaster)... I think Kendal, Embee, Wilfiboy .. oh loads of lucky cockapoo owners have them ... just not me ..


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

OOh just googled them- they look like something i *need* 
Will have to see what santa brings!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I remember my Mum had a blaster for her Bichons. It wasn't as noisy as I thought it would be and it worked really well. If you have a curlier coated dog it blows the hair straighter as it dries


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Are you using something like an Easidri towel to take all the excess water out of her coat before drying? When I wash Flo I use the Easidri towel all over to blot away water and she is almost dry by the time I've done that. I generally don't need to dry her then and just let her 'airdry' especially as she has quite a curly coat which tends to frizz when I use a hair dryer. Also the Tropiclean De-matt product sprayed over the coat and left in after washing speeds up the drying process.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes i agree easidri towels do work their great,also when i watched Buddy being dryed after his wash when i picked him up the girl said blow dry the hair towards his neck (so the opposite way to how you would human hair) she said it drys quicker,and it does work.I have no table and Buddy runs around like an idiot but with a chew toy he seems to carm down and lie there while its done.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Yes i agree easidri towels do work their great,also when i watched Buddy being dryed after his wash when i picked him up the girl said blow dry the hair towards his neck (so the opposite way to how you would human hair) she said it drys quicker,and it does work.I have no table and Buddy runs around like an idiot but with a chew toy he seems to carm down and lie there while its done.


I imagine if you blow dry in the opposite direction to the natural hair growth you'll also get more volume?! I know that's what I do when I want bigger hair . 

I have naturally curly hair and when I want to dry it curly rather than straight I towel dry it, scrunching as I go along rather than rubbing. I then use a diffuser (one of those funny claw things that you attach to the end of our hair dryer). If I don’t use the diffuser the air of the hairdryer blows my barnet in different directions and the end result can be a rather frizzy and unruly mess. 

Not meaning to give you a monologue of my hair disasters (though I have to add I think it was fate that I met my boyfriend who works for Toni & Guy! )… I just can’t imagine hair drying being that different for a dog! 

I don’t have any experience but for a curly-coated dog I’d use loads of conditioning products (moisturised hair forms better curls), scrunch dry with an absorbant towel and then leave to dry naturally as I imagine the whole diffuser thing would go down like a lead balloon with a dog! 

Turi x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Are you using something like an Easidri towel to take all the excess water out of her coat before drying? When I wash Flo I use the Easidri towel all over to blot away water and she is almost dry by the time I've done that. I generally don't need to dry her then and just let her 'airdry' especially as she has quite a curly coat which tends to frizz when I use a hair dryer. Also the Tropiclean De-matt product sprayed over the coat and left in after washing speeds up the drying process.


Hi Mandy - when I was having all the problems with Izzy's hair matting someone on here quite emphatically said it was because I was letting her hair air dry, so I have used a dryer since then. I will get an easidri towel (have something similar from Pets at Home, but a bit small) which should cut down the drying time!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

cara you will find a blaster to much for her they are loud , best way is a drying cabinet but they are expensive janice


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Drying cabinets are by far the easier. 
Next house is having one in the utility that's for sure! 
Look on Christies direct, they have blasters will variable speed. So helps acclimatise the dog. 
Basically the faster the blast the quicker the dry.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi what size would you recommend Easidri towel


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Mine is a medium but i think its quite small,Buddy is on the large side though.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Donna will get buying any excuse to spend


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Happyad said:


> Drying cabinets are by far the easier.
> Next house is having one in the utility that's for sure!
> Look on Christies direct, they have blasters will variable speed. So helps acclimatise the dog.
> Basically the faster the blast the quicker the dry.


Just looked at that site - drying cabinet looks lovely but would need to take out a mortgage!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep not cheap. 
That's why next house it's being factored into the kitchen/utility budget lol


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Happyad said:


> Drying cabinets are by far the easier.
> Next house is having one in the utility that's for sure!
> Look on Christies direct, they have blasters will variable speed. So helps acclimatise the dog.
> Basically the faster the blast the quicker the dry.


Hi I have found the variable speed blast, is it fairly quiet to start with?


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

I have one of these:

http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/professional-hot-air-blasterstyler-td901-777-p-2433.html

It's about as load as the hoover and is pretty much the same one as the groomer uses so is used to the noise. She just sits there once she's had her mad five minutes of throwing all the cushions off the sofa.
Dries her in no time compared to a hair dryer.

Great little machine and wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Not meaning to give you a monologue of my hair disasters (though I have to add I think it was fate that I met my boyfriend who works for Toni & Guy! )… I just can’t imagine hair drying being that different for a dog!
> 
> I don’t have any experience but for a curly-coated dog I’d use loads of conditioning products (moisturised hair forms better curls), scrunch dry with an absorbant towel and then leave to dry naturally as I imagine the whole diffuser thing would go down like a lead balloon with a dog!
> 
> Turi x


Turi you are exactly right. I have been doing lots of experimenting with my two with unclipped full length coats. I've found that raking the coat and de Matting while the conditioners are in the wet coat, rinse then Easi dry towel, then scruch dry with hairdryer or air dry is best. If you air dry then take your dog out for a walk it really speeds the drying up. The coat then remains silky and falls into pretty ringlets 



caradunne said:


> Hi Mandy - when I was having all the problems with Izzy's hair matting someone on here quite emphatically said it was because I was letting her hair air dry, so I have used a dryer since then. I will get an easidri towel (have something similar from Pets at Home, but a bit small) which should cut down the drying time!


 The matting happens because the undercoat that has moulted has not been removed so it effectively makes felt at the base of the coat when you get it wet. If you follow the tecnique above it should help smooth out the coat. Brushing them dry just stresses the coat and makes it more frizzy. You can buy cage dryers that hook onto the side of the crate, they are a fraction of the cost of a cabinet dryer............a cabinet dryer is still on the top of my wish list. J xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Turi you are exactly right. I have been doing lots of experimenting with my two with unclipped full length coats. I've found that raking the coat and de Matting while the conditioners are in the wet coat, rinse then Easi dry towel, then scruch dry with hairdryer or air dry is best. If you air dry then take your dog out for a walk it really speeds the drying up. The coat then remains silky and falls into pretty ringlets


So my perpetual hair nightmares haven’t been in vain! 

Marcus says he wants our Cockapoo to be clipped. Before we do that I’d like to give the long and curly look a go…! I think unclipped Cockapoos look like lovely little yetis! 

Turi x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Cara. After bathing Bess at the weekend I discovered she's terrified of the hairdryer (quite surprising as she's such a confident pup) ... the trainer suggested de-sensitising her by first having the hairdryer on in the room but far away from her a few times, then closer, etc ... a very slow and gradual process she thought would work. Maybe if she sees my drying my own hair, or Maisie's coat.

I'm going to give it a try. Sue x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't tried the conditioner and combing through on wet fur yet. But keen to give it go. If its anything like my curls, its the only way I can comb my hair 

The Easdri towel really is rather good and sucks out so much excess water. I do this before taking Millie out of the bath. And now that its cooler, I then wrap her in a very large towel and just hold her for about 20 mins, she usually sleeps at this stage as she has nowhere to go. I just drink a cuppa 

If its cold and she's still wet, I'll run a normal hairdryer over her. But I start at the back and keep it moving. I also keep it distance away. I manage to get most of her dry although I don't aim for bone dry.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter comes back pretty wet from his early morning walk in the park every day which has heavy dew even in the summer. Every daywhen we get back he gets a big blast from my very loud powerful hairdryer! He hated it at first but now he accepts it as part of his routine. It means I can give him the run of the house without shutting him in the kitchen as he takes so long to dry off on his own. He seems to actually enjoy it now and loves to lie on his back having his wet tummy dried.


----------

